# CR1 for $1800 MSRP



## bicyclego (May 6, 2007)

Alright, I know it's Got Tiagra, but man, talk about trickle down tech! I spent nearly much on the frame alone just two years ago...

Well, suppose I'll have to get an Addict so I don't look like a newbie!


----------

